# carte graphique HS - Ibook G3-800



## antiaya (27 Novembre 2004)

bonjour à tous,

mon écran ainsi que ma sortie video ne fonctionne plus!!

Je souhaite entreprendre la réparation ou l'échange de cette carte graphique, car mon ibook est récent (2003) et sa réparation en magasin est couteuse!!!

Pouvez vous me donner la marche à suivre ou la procédure pour y arriver???


Merci


----------



## Deb (27 Novembre 2004)

Vérifie sur la page suivante si ton n° de série correspond à une série défectueuse des iBooks:

http://www.apple.com/support/ibook/faq/


----------



## antiaya (28 Novembre 2004)

merci pour ta réponse!

j'ai vérifié et malheureusement, mon ibook 12" ne fait pas parti des appareils reconnus defectueux...


Comment puis je m'en sortir par mes propres moyens???


Merci


----------



## Deb (28 Novembre 2004)

Pour les démontages:
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/demontage/index.html

Pour les réparations:
http://www.sterpin.net/

Mais je n'y ai pas vu de réparation de la carte graphique.


----------



## antiaya (29 Novembre 2004)

merci!!!....


----------



## Komac (30 Novembre 2004)

Essaye quand même de contacter Apple ou un revendeur agréé... c'est quand même bizarre que l'écran et la sortie vidéo foirent comme ça (de plus c'est typiquement les symptômes de défectuosité de carte graphique reconnue par Apple )... 

Tu n'a pas eu de choc sur ton Nibook par hasard ???


----------



## antiaya (1 Décembre 2004)

non, aucun choc!!!!


Il ne bouge pas de ma chambre!!!!


Pour un portable, il est bien soigné non!?



Merci.


----------

